# [gelöst] Kernel 2.6.11.5 emerge lirc atd error

## cypher_head

hallo gemeinde,

habe 2 neue systeme mit o.g. kernel aufgesetzt. bei beiden systemen

kann ich kein "lirc" oder "atd emergen. beim kompilieren wird immer

abgebrochen.

desweiteren hab ich im kernel keine lirc option, bzw ifrared options??

kann mir einer helfen??

gruss cypher_headLast edited by cypher_head on Tue Apr 05, 2005 9:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## oscarwild

 *cypher_head wrote:*   

> kann mir einer helfen?? 

 

Ohne Versionsangabe (lirc, atd) und Auszug der Fehlermeldungen wird das *etwas* schwierig...

----------

## cypher_head

@oscarwild:

hallo, hier schon mal eine fehlermeldung von at:

```
 atd.c:113: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

lex.yy.o(.text+0x632): In function `yylex':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

lex.yy.o(.text+0xbea): In function `input':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [at] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-process/at-3.1.8-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ich lasse die installation gerade nochmal durchlaufen und melde mich dann direkt nochmal

gruss cypher_head

----------

## oscarwild

Falls sich da direkt vor dem geposteten Teil eine Fehlermeldung in der Art von

```
atd.c:452: #error "No mail command specified.
```

 befindet, wirf mal einen Blick auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-37789.html

Ach ja, bzgl lirc wirst Du keine Option im Gentoo-Kernel finden.

Du hast entweder die Möglichkeit, ein ebuild zu installieren, oder einen entsprechend gepatchten Kernel zu benutzen (oder natürlich, den Patch selbst vorzunehmen). Von den beiden letzteren Methoden rate ich Dir allerdings eher ab.

----------

## cypher_head

@oscarwild:

welche ebuild muss ich dafür installieren?? emerge lirc natürlich, aber das funkt natürlich auch nicht.

ich meine natürlich keine lirc option im kernel, sondern die infrarot unterstützung im kernel.

da gab es unter 2.4 immer einen punkt. unter 2.6.11.5 find ich den nicht.

die gentoo installation ist fast fertig. dann teste ich weiter.

interessant ist auch, das ich gestern beim installieren mit "emerge system"

58 pakete bekommen habe und heute 61 ;-(( ???!?!?!?

gruss cypher_head

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> welche ebuild muss ich dafür installieren?? emerge lirc natürlich, aber das funkt natürlich auch nicht. 

 

hm... emerge funkgerät? *g*

Emerge lirc ist eigentlich schon richtig - so funktionierts bei mir ja auch. Welche Version von Lirc installierst Du denn da? Zeig mal die Fehlermeldungen!

 *Quote:*   

> ich meine natürlich keine lirc option im kernel, sondern die infrarot unterstützung im kernel. 

 

Wozu denn das? Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Unterstützung für die IrDA-Schnittstelle, die hat aber nichts mit lirc zu tun, und wird dafür eigentlich nicht benötigt. Was für einen Empfänger benutzt Du?

 *Quote:*   

> interessant ist auch, das ich gestern beim installieren mit "emerge system" 58 pakete bekommen habe und heute 61 ;-(( ???!?!?!? 

 

Hm... d.h., Du installierst gerade neu?

----------

## cypher_head

neuinstallation ist durch. alles beim alten

fehler meldung von emerge at

```
gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall atd.c

lex.yy.c:1281: warning: `yyunput' defined but not used

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall daemon.c

daemon.c:51: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -o at at.o panic.o perm.o y.tab.o lex.yy.o

lex.yy.o(.text+0x632): In function `yylex':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

lex.yy.o(.text+0xbea): In function `input':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [at] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

atd.c:113: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

!!! ERROR: sys-process/at-3.1.8-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

fehlermeldung lirc

```
/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/kcompat.h:137:2: #error "  'Loadable module support  --->  Module unloading'"

/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/kcompat.h:138:2: #error "to be enabled in the kernel"

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_dev] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.5'

make[3]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_dev'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.7.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 108, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

help

----------

## firefly

aktivier mal die kerneloption für das entladen von modulen in der kernel-config

das sagt auch diese fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/kcompat.h:137:2: #error "  'Loadable module support  --->  Module unloading'"
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/kcompat.h:138:2: #error "to be enabled in the kernel"

 

damit sollte das problem mit lirc behoben sein

gruß

firefly

----------

## cypher_head

@ firefly:

we lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  :Wink:  hast natürlich recht und das lirc problem ist wech  :Very Happy: 

bleibt noch mein at problem:

```
\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall lex.yy.c

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall atd.c

lex.yy.c:1281: warning: `yyunput' defined but not used

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall daemon.c

daemon.c:51: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -o at at.o panic.o perm.o y.tab.o lex.yy.o

atd.c:113: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -o atd atd.o daemon.o

lex.yy.o(.text+0x632): In function `yylex':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

lex.yy.o(.text+0xbea): In function `input':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [at] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-process/at-3.1.8-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

der link von oben scheint nicht mein problem zu beheben. mit einem

```
emerge --unmerge ssmtp

emerge sendmail

emerge at
```

 habe ich immernoch einen fehler beim kompilieren von at

```
gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall lex.yy.c

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall atd.c

lex.yy.c:1281: warning: `yyunput' defined but not used

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall daemon.c

daemon.c:51: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -o at at.o panic.o perm.o y.tab.o lex.yy.o

atd.c:113: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

lex.yy.o(.text+0x632): In function `yylex':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

lex.yy.o(.text+0xbea): In function `input':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [at] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-process/at-3.1.8-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

hat da noch jemand einen tip ??

gruss cypher_head

----------

## firefly

bei mir funktioniert die installation ohne probleme.

bei mir machte es nur probleme als ich bei mir aus den CFLAGS -pipe rausgenommen habe.

mit -pipe in CFLAGS funktioniert das ganze.

gruß

firefly

----------

## cypher_head

@firefly

aha, meine einträge sehen so aus:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

werde ich testen

gruss cypher_head

----------

## cypher_head

@firefly:

schade, das war es auch nicht

```
\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall atd.c

lex.yy.c:1281: warning: `yyunput' defined but not used

gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DVERSION=\"3.1.8\" -DETCDIR=\"/etc/at\" -DLOADAVG_MX=0.8 -DDAEMON_USERNAME=\"at\" -DDAEMON_GROUPNAME=\"at\" -DLFILE=\"/var/spool/at/atjobs/.SEQ\" -Wall daemon.c

daemon.c:51: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -o at at.o panic.o perm.o y.tab.o lex.yy.o

lex.yy.o(.text+0x632): In function `yylex':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

lex.yy.o(.text+0xbea): In function `input':

: undefined reference to `yywrap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [at] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

atd.c:113: warning: `rcsid' defined but not used

!!! ERROR: sys-process/at-3.1.8-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

ich muss doch nur -pipe in die make.conf eintragen oder gentoo mit dem neuen eintag neu aufsetzten??

meine make.conf sieht jetzt so aus

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

gruss cypher

----------

## firefly

es reicht -pipe in make.conf unter die CFLAGS einzutragen.

hmm  reemerge mal die abhängigkeit flex.

gruß

firefly

----------

## cypher_head

@firefly:

 :Rolling Eyes: :roll:watt is dann flex ???  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
emerge flex at
```

 und die sache ist geritzt  :Very Happy: 

saubere arbeit und danke für die hilfe.

gruss und dank cypher_head

----------

## musv

Ok, mit at kann ich nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Aber das leidige Thema mit Lirc schon lange bekannt. 

Mich wundert's, daß hier noch von emerge lirc die Rede ist. Seit Kernel 2.6.5 (gentoo-dev-soureces) ist lirc meiner Erinnerung nach nicht mehr im Kernel enthalten. Gab wohl irgendwie gewisse Kommunikationsprobleme zwischen den Kernelentwicklern und den Lirc-Programmierern. 

Das Problem ist, wenn du Lirc über den Portage emergest, fehlt Dir das lirc_i2c-Modul. Deswegen mußt du Dir die lirc-xxx.tar.gz von der Lirc-Homepage runterziehen, entpacken, ./configure, alles richtig einstellen. Make + make install und das Modul ist da. Lirc isntalliert die erstellten Dateien nach /usb/local/bin. 

Damit ich auch noch im mplayer, xmms, tvtime die Lirc-Unterstützung hab, muß man natürlich das lirc use-Flag setzen, oder man updated die Pakete immer mit:

USE="lirc" emerge -nodeps blahblubb

Einfacher ist das so:

emerge lirc

dann das per Hand runtergeladene Lirc entpacken, installieren. Die Dateien von /usr/local/bin nach /usr/bin kopieren, dadurch überschreibt man die emergten Lirc-Dateien durch die selbstcompilierten. Funktioniert perfekt. Und man hat auch keine Probleme mehr beim Updaten.

----------

## firefly

nein muss man nicht es reicht wenn man per emerge lirc installiert  zumindestens hat es so bei meinem "dvd-player/fileserver" funktioniert mit nem 2.6er kernel.

Ich benutze einen selbsgebauten empfänger am seriellen port. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre brauch ich dafür kein lirc_i2c module.

gruß

firefly

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> Mich wundert's, daß hier noch von emerge lirc die Rede ist. Seit Kernel 2.6.5 (gentoo-dev-soureces) ist lirc meiner Erinnerung nach nicht mehr im Kernel enthalten. Gab wohl irgendwie gewisse Kommunikationsprobleme zwischen den Kernelentwicklern und den Lirc-Programmierern. 

 

Lirc ist kein offizieller Kernelbestandteil, auch wenn es jede Menge Patch-Kernels gibt, in die es integriert wurde. Eine Weile lang waren für den 2.6er Kernel nur Patchers verfügbar, seit lirc 0.7.0 ist Gott sei Dank kein Kernelpatch mehr notwendig. Mich wundert, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die lirc 0.6.x im Kernel 2.6 einsetzen...

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem ist, wenn du Lirc über den Portage emergest, fehlt Dir das lirc_i2c-Modul [...]  

 

Ich nutze einen Igorplug-USB, der läuft mit dem ebuild einwandfrei. Das i2c-Modul braucht man meines Wissens nur dann, wenn man den IR-Empfänger mancher TV-karten einsetzt; aber auch dann wüsste ich nicht, weshalb das Modul beim ebuild fehlen sollte. Evtl. zusätzliche USE-Flags nötig?

----------

## musv

Ich benötige das lirc_i2c-Modul, da ich die Fernbedienung in Verbindung mit einer Hauppauge- Win-TV-Karte benutz. Der Empfänger der Fernbedienung wird dabei an die TV-Karte angeschlossen. Ohne lirc_i2c funtioniert die Fernbedienung daher nicht.

Installiert man lirc per emerge wird definitv kein lirc_i2c-Modul erstellt. Es gibt auch keine use-Flags für das Modul. Für mich war es daher die einzige Möglichkeit lirc-zum Laufen zu bringen. Hab auch einige Tutorials zu dem Thema gefunden, wo die gleiche Vorgehensweise gewählt wurde.

Lirc benutze ich für TV-Time, Xmms und Mplayer. Um die 3 Programme mit der Fernbedienung nutzen zu können, muß per Lirc-Use-Flag die Unterstützung mit reincompilieren. Zum Betrieb benötige ich außerdem noch irexec, was von lirc bereitgestellt wird.

----------

## oscarwild

guckst Du im ebuild:

```
# LIRC_OPTS = ???? v

# This are the defaults. With this support for all supported remotes

# will be build.

# If you want other options then set the Environment variable to your needs.

# Note: If you don't specify the driver configure becomes interactiv.

# You have to know, which driver you want;

# --with-driver=X

# where X is one of:

# none, any, animax, avermedia, avermedia98,

# bestbuy, bestbuy2, caraca, chronos, comX,

# cph03x, cph06x, creative, fly98, flyvideo,

# hauppauge,hauppauge_dvb, ipaq, irdeo,

# irdeo_remote, irman, irreal, it87, knc_one,

# logitech, lptX, mediafocusI, packard_bell,

# parallel, pctv, pixelview_bt878,

# pixelview_pak, pixelview_pro, provideo,

# realmagic, remotemaster, serial, silitek,

# sir, slinke, streamzap tekram

# winfast_tv2000 is now leadtek_0010

# This could be usefull too

# --with-port=port      # port number for the lirc device.

# --with-irq=irq        # irq line for the lirc device.

# --with-timer=value    # timer value for the parallel driver

# --with-tty=file       # tty to use (Irman, RemoteMaster, etc.)

# --without-soft-carrier        # if your serial hw generates carrier

# --with-transmitter    # if you use a transmitter diode

```

Machst Du:

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge" emerge lirc

```

und siehe da:

```

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 10726 Apr  7 20:32 lirc_i2c.ko

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  2656 Apr  7 20:32 lirc_i2c.mod.o

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  8692 Apr  7 20:32 lirc_i2c.o

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Ok, vielleicht hätte ich beim Compilieren mal aufpassen sollen, was da so für Nachrichten ausgegeben werden. Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht und auch nicht ins Ebuild reingesehen. 

Vielen Dank jedenfalls.

Hast du auch noch 'ne Idee, wo ich die LIRC_OPTS unterbringen kann, damit ich die nicht andauernd eintippen muß?

----------

## oscarwild

@musv: ich habe einfach die Zeile LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=<Treibername>" an die make.conf drangehängt

----------

